# Four KC-1 cobalt



## Hardawaypoints (Jun 5, 2011)

These bottles were given to me by my father in law before he passed.  I am not a bottle collector, but by doing research on this site, I found that these are probably KC-1 bottles.  My father in law had these as long as my wife can remember and they are in immaculate condition, with the exception of the cork in the third bottle from the left (middle size), which was crudely whittled down from a larger cork.  I was told at the bottle show in Raleigh yesterday that the bigger bottles hold more value.  What could I expect these might be worth?  Thanks.

 James


----------



## Hardawaypoints (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?

 James


----------



## kwalker (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the smaller one isn't worth a whole lot being it so plentiful. The original stopper may help that though. The larger ones may probably hold more value but I'm not sure. They're still excellent looking bottles to say the least.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 7, 2011)

As it is true that the bigger ones are worth more, the biggest factor is the makers mark on the base.  The original stoppers are a big help as well.  On smaller bottles, it's half the worth of the bottle.

 To give you better estimates of the bottles, I would have to know the bottle height (sans stopper) and the embossing on the base.  
 A bit copied for the ol' website on these:

*"The KC-1 is a very diverse set.  It  comes in 13 different sizes,  Height rages from 2 5/8 to 13 1/4â€.  There  were several manufacturers contributing to the 7 different bases that  are known.  Colors known are: Cobalt, Cornflower, Clear, Teal, Olive,  Amber & Green.  Only the Cobalt issues had the signature stoppers we  see here and they came in 3 sizes: 1â€, 1 1/8â€ and 1 1/4â€*


----------



## Hardawaypoints (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I appreciate it.

 The stamp on the bases of the 3 larger bottles is H.B.CO.

 The shortest bottle is 4.75 inches to the lip, the middle bottle is 5.5 inches to the lip, and the two tallest bottles are 7 inches tall.

 James


----------



## Hardawaypoints (Jun 9, 2011)

I found what I was looking for while bumping around on an auction site. 
 http://www.rtam.com/agg/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI
 There's a few more days to go on the auction too, so the price may go up.

 James


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 12, 2011)

For H.B. Co. embossed KC-1s, they are in the middle of the rarity scale, but lower mid price rage.  These are 2005 prices now, so recession being what it is, these will be priced less than this.  But historical high for these bottles, from smallest to tallest would be $75, $100 & $150, giving you a total of $475.  But, I don't see the one's you see on the auction will go much higher as they aren't that rare. The rarest of sizes are quart (9"), 1/2 gal, and 1 gal. sizes.  Rarest embossing of the cobalt's are the H.A., numbered and wide mouth plain base (or wide mouth any base).


----------



## Ryan Schnitzer (Jun 16, 2011)

wow those are some cool poison bottles. Where did you find them????.....makes me wounder[8|]


----------

